# Had This Made While On Vacation



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Had this made in Ocean city MD on the boardwalk. Kinda pricey at 70$ but it looks good.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Very cool. You couldn't drop another $5 and have them put Outbackers on it?


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

That is so Cool! I want one of those.
They make a less elaborate sign at a market in Intercourse, PA. (Amish style village)
Next time I see one - gonna get it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we have gotten a couple at the fairs when the woodcarver guy was there, very nice!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

What is it - a coffee table?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

VERY VERY









HEIDI


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Very nice,

I don't think $70 is too bad, between carving, painting, etc. that's a pretty good deal IMO.

Mike


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

very nice







we still need a camp sign & I've been seriously thinking about one like this.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

One word

EBAY

search either camper sign or personalized wood sign. The one we purchased has several small plaquards and one id's us as 'happycamper's Outback'.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

GlenninTexas said:


> What is it - a coffee table?
> 
> Regards, Glenn


not what is used to be! it's now something we sit at while on Outbackers and it just so happens to conveniently hold our computers!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I like the painted personalized camper one. While my DW was doing some online shopping she found and ordered this one:












The black poles assemble as 2 posts. They can be pushed into the ground to hold this plaque at a nice height in front of the tongue of the TT or near the camper door. It kinda fits me though.
















Purchased from www.lillianvernon.com for $29.98


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

very nice indeed!

Now to find one that had Outbackers.com on it....Doug??


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice. colorfull too. I like it !!


----------



## Kamm (Apr 27, 2007)

FlashG said:


> That is so Cool! I want one of those.
> They make a less elaborate sign at a market in Intercourse, PA. (Amish style village)
> Next time I see one - gonna get it.


Amish village named Intercourse???


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I like that one too, Nobel Eagle. I may steal the ground stake idea though.


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

We got one made in gatlinburg when we were there. It will be proudly displayed at the rally in Fredricksburg. I think it was about $75 IIRC


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Kamm said:


> That is so Cool! I want one of those.
> They make a less elaborate sign at a market in Intercourse, PA. (Amish style village)
> Next time I see one - gonna get it.


Amish village named Intercourse???
[/quote]
Believe it or not, it is right down the road from Blue Ball!!!









Steve


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> That is so Cool! I want one of those.
> They make a less elaborate sign at a market in Intercourse, PA. (Amish style village)
> Next time I see one - gonna get it.


Amish village named Intercourse???
[/quote]
Believe it or not, it is right down the road from Blue Ball!!!









Steve
[/quote]


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> That is so Cool! I want one of those.
> They make a less elaborate sign at a market in Intercourse, PA. (Amish style village)
> Next time I see one - gonna get it.


Amish village named Intercourse???
[/quote]
Believe it or not, it is right down the road from Blue Ball!!!









Steve
[/quote]
Now, *THATS* funny!


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

They sell a lot of T-Shirts in Intercourse, PA.

Like: I Love Intercourse . . . Then in tiny letters PA.

So Classy, gotta get me one.









There are several "dirty" named towns in Pennsylvania all grouped together. Towns named before dirty talk was invented.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> They sell a lot of T-Shirts in Intercourse


Wet t-shirts?

Mark


----------



## Bob556 (Mar 16, 2007)

The first time I saw a Kargaroo was at a craft fair. The guy had the front garage turned into a small wood shop where he routed all kinds of signs.


----------



## campinfamily (Aug 12, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> That is so Cool! I want one of those.
> They make a less elaborate sign at a market in Intercourse, PA. (Amish style village)
> Next time I see one - gonna get it.


Amish village named Intercourse???
[/quote]
Believe it or not, it is right down the road from Blue Ball!!!









Steve
[/quote]

To make it even funnier, the three towns in a row are Virginville, Blue Ball and Intercourse, the joke is you go from Virginville thru Blue Ball to get to Intercourse!!!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I looked at the map closely LMAO I think I wanna move to the town where Bartville Road meets 472 (Kirkwood Pike)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> I looked at the map closely LMAO I think I wanna move to the town where Bartville Road meets 472 (Kirkwood Pike)


What a coincidence that Noble Rd. was just down the street from Puseyville...looks like you pass through Bareville to get there


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I looked at the map closely LMAO I think I wanna move to the town where Bartville Road meets 472 (Kirkwood Pike)


What a coincidence that Noble Rd. was just down the street from Puseyville...looks like you pass through Bareville to get there








[/quote]
BUHAHahahahahaha Kinda Kewl Huh?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

campinfamily said:


> To make it even funnier, the three towns in a row are Virginville, Blue Ball and Intercourse, the joke is you go from Virginville thru Blue Ball to get to Intercourse!!!


 We actually live only about 3 miles from Virginville.......the joke around here is that "there aren't any left in town"!!

Steve


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> To make it even funnier, the three towns in a row are Virginville, Blue Ball and Intercourse, the joke is you go from Virginville thru Blue Ball to get to Intercourse!!!


 We actually live only about 3 miles from Virginville.......the joke around here is that "there aren't any left in town"!!

Steve
[/quote]
Well, sorry, but I can't resist mentioning Climax, GA. Population was around 300, in 2000, and it hosts "Swine Time" the weekend after Thanksgiving, and is swarmed with probably 30,000+ people that weekend. BTW, my dad and his siblings (9 total), were born and raised there. It's about 30 miles from here.
Darlene


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Thread bandits! They're everywhere!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)




----------

